
YouTube shuts down four pro-Syrian government channels - Udik
https://mashable.com/article/youtube-deletes-syrian-state-run-channels/?europe=true#YwjRLM3_dPqQ
======
CitizenTekk
I guess they are now exempted to ads. *badum tss..

